

One Instruction Set Computer - quadrature
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_instruction_set_computer

======
begoon
[https://pragprog.com/magazines/2012-03/the-nor-
machine](https://pragprog.com/magazines/2012-03/the-nor-machine)

